# drive belt question for my vintage lathe



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2013)

hey there guys/gals I have an old vintage delta lathe. I rencetly found a set of the origional cast iron legs delta sold with the lathe. As a result of my upgrade my drive belt is to short. I was wondering if the link belts like the one in the pic below come apart some how? I have never used one before and have heard they offer a smother motion than a traditonal "v" belt. 

I am trying to avoid taking apart the head stock to put in a traditional belt. any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2013)

just realized that the pic I have is pretty poor quality I snagged it off of a craigs list ad and it is super small.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2013)

Is your lathe a variable reeves type or a multi speed fixed pully? I know those belts work well with standard pullys but I don't know about a reeves type setup. They do come apart quite easy so they can be shortened or lengthened, they are usually sold by the foot. I have heard many people say that they run smoother and with less vibration.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Is your lathe a variable reeves type or a multi speed fixed pully? I know those belts work well with standard pullys but I don't know about a reeves type setup. They do come apart quite easy so they can be shortened or lengthened, they are usually sold by the foot. I have heard many people say that they run smoother and with less vibration.



mine is the fixed pully where you need to stop the motor to switch speeds. Any sources better than another for this belt type that you know of?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Is your lathe a variable reeves type or a multi speed fixed pully? I know those belts work well with standard pullys but I don't know about a reeves type setup. They do come apart quite easy so they can be shortened or lengthened, they are usually sold by the foot. I have heard many people say that they run smoother and with less vibration.
> ...


These belts are all pretty comparable in quality, just shop price. Harbor freight, ebay, wood craft, rockler, etc. Stuff is sold by the foot, should work well on your lathe.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



awesome! thank you for your input it was helpful.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 2, 2013)

If it is 1/2" you need I may have some. I bought to uprgade my shopmade grinding station, my drill press, and bandsaw. I upgraded by grinding station, bought a new drill press. I decided the band saw was too much trouble to change.
You can post here but send me an email also if you will because I often forget to recheck forum post. :dash2:
I think they were from Rockler.
I did go out to the shop and they are 4' Powertwist as shown here. I have two sections still in the sleeves.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6040
Does $25 (each) including shipping interest you? You can buy one or both.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 3, 2013)

I would be interested. Tonight is our monthly wood turners meetin so i will be going there right after work. I will measure the width and get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey mike i will be needing both i am a little over 4 feet in circimfetwnce can you pm me with your pp info?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 4, 2013)

Spose i should have asked before..... are ypu interested in a trade at all? If not I will need your pp info.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 5, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Spose i should have asked before..... are ypu interested in a trade at all? If not I will need your pp info.



I don't know of anything at all that I need to trade for. 

I will pm you my email for paypal. 
I will get them out priority mail.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 6, 2013)

Greg,

Sent a pm with USPS tracking info.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 6, 2013)

Got it! Thank you much! I have some bottle stoppers that need turnin with any luck i will get to it this weekend.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 9, 2013)

Got the belts yesterday. Thank you sir.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 9, 2013)

I buy them from Harbor Freight. I'm running my bandsaw and drill press with them right now


Sharon


----------

